# Choctawhatchee bay spots



## bighitter0414 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey everyone, I just bought a boat finally and am looking for some spots to fish east or west of the Destin bridge in the bay. Im not asking for any "secret" locations, but more or less just something to get me started. Where do you find info about wrecks and reefs? PS Im looking to bottom fish. I would like to anchor, drop a line, drink a beer and reel in a fish. Sounds like a good plan huh?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

There's an old steel hull wreck, in the back of the bay toward Basin Bayou. We used to catch tons of Bluefish over there; plus the grass flats to the west of Nick's were full of flounder. Don't know if that wreck is still sticking out of the water or already rusted down.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Very few wrecks or reefs that hold any significant fish in Choctaw. They're are some rock piles and and a few reef balls but its so shallow they don't hold much. I would start by figuring out the bridges, particularly the Destin bridge and then the mid bay.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

There are no fish in Choctaw Bay &#55357;&#56841;


----------

